# Why my embroideri sewing like this, look my photo



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Why my embroideri sewing like this, look my photo
I'm sweing this on 60/40 polycotton


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

there are numerous things.. but what does the original logo look like??


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> there are numerous things.. but what does the original logo look like??


 When the digitizer send me a jpg image it look good on the image, but for me it showing this litle white point, like fabric


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you sew other designs ok? What stabilizer are you using? Is this a shirt? Could possibly be a machine problem, thread problem, design problem, etc. Not only do you have white showing through but the small lettering is not great either.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

edward1210 said:


> When the digitizer send me a jpg image it look good on the image, but for me it showing this litle white point, like fabric



Are talking about the white fabric showing through the black? The stitch angle looks to be 90 degrees. I NEVER run stitch angles on fill stitches at 0 degrees or 90 degrees. Material weaves run in those directions and have "ridges" that stick up and and will show through if your stitch angles are that way too.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Also, the small type "Group of Florida Corporation" is so small, you may have issues with it.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Are talking about the white fabric showing through the black? The stitch angle looks to be 90 degrees. I NEVER run stitch angles on fill stitches at 0 degrees or 90 degrees. Material weaves run in those directions and have "ridges" that stick up and and will show through if your stitch angles are that way too.
So how I change the angles?
Thank you


----------



## ABOVEMILLIONS (Feb 8, 2011)

*HELP!!!*

Well i buy hanes t-shirts and i wanna remove the tag safely with out ripping it or anything what do i do? i want to do this because i wanna put my own logo on it and i would also want advice on what i should use to print my logo there stamp? screen printer? HELP!!!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

edward1210 said:


> When the digitizer send me a jpg image it look good on the image, but for me it showing this litle white point, like fabric


send it back to him with the picture and have him fix it...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!*



ABOVEMILLIONS said:


> Well i buy hanes t-shirts and i wanna remove the tag safely with out ripping it or anything what do i do? i want to do this because i wanna put my own logo on it and i would also want advice on what i should use to print my logo there stamp? screen printer? HELP!!!


You have posted your request in the wrong area I think. You need to post this under screen printing to get the best answer to your question.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

edward1210 said:


> So how I change the angles?
> Thank you



Like FatKat said, send your picture to your digitizer and they should fix it if they are a legitimate digitizer.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Like FatKat said, send your picture to your digitizer and they should fix it if they are a legitimate digitizer.


 Yes they sent me anotherone I have to try it later, yes they are very good, I will post later.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

I also see edgewalk sticking out on the small lettring....should stick to central only.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

If you have bad bobbin tension - it could be your bobbin pulling through from the bottom, but since your design on the black shirt does not show the white - I agree with stitch angle. To change you need to bring it into a digitizing program and select that fill area. When selected and in edit mode there will be a handle there or box with angle check and change as needed. The text in the cente is probably too small so you are having that issue. Double your cutaway backing to see if that aids it stitching.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

idonaldson said:


> If you have bad bobbin tension - it could be your bobbin pulling through from the bottom, but since your design on the black shirt does not show the white - I agree with stitch angle. To change you need to bring it into a digitizing program and select that fill area. When selected and in edit mode there will be a handle there or box with angle check and change as needed. The text in the cente is probably too small so you are having that issue. Double your cutaway backing to see if that aids it stitching.


 I'm attaching an image of my happy link software, can I make the chager here.in what area here Ineed to make changer, thank you ,thank you


----------



## Sharonsews (Aug 24, 2009)

You can't change the stitch angle in your machine software, you have to use digitizing software. Just have the digitizer make the change.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

No you need digitizing software to make your changes. Your happy software would change the angle of the whole design.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

idonaldson said:


> No you need digitizing software to make your changes. Your happy software would change the angle of the whole design.


 I don't have any digitizing software,uh.

Thank you


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Send me a PM


----------

